# Running Jelly Bean "Google Now" feature on CM9 Touchpad



## mrbears (Nov 24, 2011)

HI,

There has been reported success of porting "Google Now" feature of Jelly Bean to Ice Cream Sandwich. Here is the thread on xda:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224

I have tried this feature and having some trouble. It appears when I flash the zip file, GoogleQucikSearchBox.apk remains unchanged. (It does the Ice Cream Sandwich Search). So I tried to manually replace the apk, except it says it can not be changed since it is system file. I tried to override that with ES Explorer and Root Explorer, but it still refuses to overwrite the the original file in the /system/apk folder.

If anyone is successful doing this, please let us know and share how you were able to do it. Or may be it can not be done with CM9. BTW, I am on the CM9 Nightly. Thanks.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

mrbears said:


> HI,
> 
> There has been reported success of porting "Google Now" feature of Jelly Bean to Ice Cream Sandwich. Here is the thread on xda:
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone else can chime in but I believe you need to delete the apk that's currently there first. Not sure if you already tried just doing that without an overwrite, but perhaps you need to mount as r/w not read only. Also, the voice search doesn't work but cards do. CM9 shouldn't be an issue as I know some Skyrocket users are using this with CM9 no problems minus the lack of voice search.


----------



## Mithokey (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey there! You need to change the name of [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GoogleQucikSearchBox.apk[/background] to something else. Then add the new file you downloaded from the XDA site and rename the file to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GoogleQucikSearchBox.apk. After that, you need to change the permissions. I used files manager. But hey, in a few weeks or months Jelly Bean will be on the TouchPad so you wont need to do this.[/background]


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1749045

it's weird, nobody seems to give the precise steps to just get it working. so here it is.

go to the link above. the directions are WRONG. but download the file.

precisely right instructions:

1. Open Root Explorer & navigate to */system*
*2. *Rename GoogleQuickSearchBox.apk to *GoogleQuickSearchBox.bak*
*3. **rename the downloaded file to GoogleQuickSearchBox.bak and then copy that to the /system directory*
*4. set permissions to rw - r - r*
*5. reboot*

*that's it! it worked for me.*

luck

*jin*


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

To be a bit more precise, the app is located in */system/app/*


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried out the Google Now app on the Touchpad but quickly uninstalled it when it doesn't have the voice feature. It was interesting but I prefer full functionality with the voice feature. Typing it all the questions you want to ask is not something I want to do.


----------

